# Professor McCoy



## seca2man (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if Professor Craig McCoy is still teaching in the Sacramento area?  He was my instructor for 5 years when I was in college.  Just want to know how he is doing.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 19, 2006)

seca2man said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Professor Craig McCoy is still teaching in the Sacramento area? He was my instructor for 5 years when I was in college. Just want to know how he is doing.


 
I'm sorry, I live in Sacramento and have not heard of him. What style and organization does he belong to? Does he teach at CSUS or Community College?


----------



## seca2man (Aug 19, 2006)

Professor Craig McCoy taught Parker's Kenpo when I was at UC Davis in the late 80s early 90s.  He had a school in Fair Oaks I believe.  At the time I believe Master Planas will his teacher? (don't quote me on this!)


----------

